# Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees



## TrevorMcCox (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen gefragt, ob es in Deutschland möglich ist, privat einen Angelsee kommerziell zu betreiben. "Möglich" im Sinne von Kosten und Ertrag stehen in gesundem Verhältnis.

Die Rede ist nicht von einem Forellenpuff oder Gewässer, welches bei Erteilung der Fischereierlaubnis vom Betreiber mit Fischen besetzt wird. Vielmehr bezieht sich meine Frage auf die Pacht eines ganz normalen Sees, für welchen man dann als Pächter Erlaubnisscheine an Dritte ausstellen kann. Kann man so ein Vorhaben rentabel als Nebenerwerb betreiben oder gibt es juristische,behördliche oder steuerliche Barrieren? Natürlich steht und fällt so ein Vorhaben mit den laufenden und initial Kosten, wie die Höhe der Pacht, Pflegeaufwand uvm. 

Ich weiß, dass sich ein Pachtvertrag auf min. 12 Jahre beläuft, dass ein Fischereipachtvertrag einer Genehmigungspflicht der Fischereibehörde unterliegt, dass die Anzahl der Fischereierlaubnisverträge in "angemessener Zahl" abzuschließen sind (unklar wonach sich das richtet).

Kennt ihr Beispiele für einen ganz normalen Angelsee der mit Gewinnabsichten betrieben wird, ohne unter die Kategorie "Put and Take" See zu fallen? Ist es überhaupt realistisch dies aus Sicht eines Pächters zu betrachten oder kommt dieser Fall nur für Eigentümer von Gewässern in Frage?


----------



## jkc (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> ...dass die Anzahl der Fischereierlaubnisverträge in "angemessener Zahl" abzuschließen sind (unklar wonach sich das richtet).
> ...



Hi, hier in NRW gibt es die "*[FONT=&quot]Verwaltungsvorschrift zur Durchführung des Landesfischereigesetzes[/FONT]*" worin dazu Ansätze enthalten sind, siehe [FONT=&quot]11.5.1[/FONT]

https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...d=1256&val=1256&ver=7&sg=&aufgehoben=N&menu=1


Grüße JK


----------



## TrevorMcCox (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Danke JKC. Der Teil der Frage wäre damit schonmal beantwortet.


----------



## Sneep (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Hallo, 

Das ist  eine interne Anweisung des Ministeriums an die Fischereibehörden. Darin wird erläutert, wie die §§ des LFischG auszulegen sind.
Diese Verwaltungsvorschrift macht nur Sinn, wenn man sie mit dem Gesetz zusammen betrachtet. Die Nummern der §§ sind identisch.

SneeP


----------



## ronram (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> (...)
> 
> Kennt ihr Beispiele für einen ganz normalen Angelsee der mit Gewinnabsichten betrieben wird, ohne unter die Kategorie "Put and Take" See zu fallen? Ist es überhaupt realistisch dies aus Sicht eines Pächters zu betrachten oder kommt dieser Fall nur für Eigentümer von Gewässern in Frage?



Theoretisch könnte es solche Gewässer in NRW geben.
Als Eigentümer eines Privatgewässers kann man ertragsorientierte Preise verlangen...
Auf Privatgewässer werden die §§ 16, 17 LFischG nicht angewendet. 
Aber damit ein Gewässer als Privatgewässer gilt, muss es entweder kleiner als 0,5ha sein oder zum unmittelbaren Haus-, Hof- oder Wohnbereich gehören oder einem Privatgewässer gleichgestellt sein.
Letzteres kann mit Nebenbestimmungen versehen werden...

Als Eigentümer eines Gewässer, das kein Privatgewässer darstellt, kann man zwar auf die Ausgabe von Fischereierlaubnisscheinen verzichten und sein Gewässer alleine beangeln...aber will man dann doch Erlaubnisscheine ausgeben, dürfen die ebenso wie die Erlaubnisscheine, die von einem Pächter ausgegeben werden, eben nicht beliebig teuer sein.

Also...wohl eher unwahrscheinlich in NRW.

In den Garten eine großes Loch buddeln und dann mit Wasser fluten.
Sich mit einem halben Hektar begnügen. 
Land + Gewässer erwerben, Mauer drumherum bauen und hoffen, dass die zuständige Fischereibehörde gnädig ist. 
...naja...


----------



## TrevorMcCox (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*



ronram schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte es solche Gewässer in NRW geben.
> Als Eigentümer eines Privatgewässers kann man ertragsorientierte Preise verlangen...
> Auf Privatgewässer werden die §§ 16, 17 LFischG nicht angewendet.
> Aber damit ein Gewässer als Privatgewässer gilt, muss es entweder kleiner als 0,5ha sein oder zum unmittelbaren Haus-, Hof- oder Wohnbereich gehören oder einem Privatgewässer gleichgestellt sein.
> ...



Also erstmal vielen Dank für Auskunft Ronram. Ich weiß, dass es nicht erlaubt ist Links im Forum zu posten daher verweise ich so auf den "CC-Lake" vom Betreiber der Seite Carp-Corner. Der See liegt in RLP und ich habe den Eindruck, es handelt sich dabei um einen ertragsorientierten See in Pachtverhältnissen oder Eigentumsverhältnissen. Es wird also vermutlich in anderen Bundesländern möglich sein.


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

in BW werden die Zielfinger Seen von einem privaten Besitzer (Pächter) als Angelsee für jederman betrieben. Die Kartenpreise regelt der Markt und nicht das Gesetz.


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Man darf davon ausgehen, dass die laufenden Betriebskosten (Pacht, Besatz, Infrastruktur... etc.) nicht unerheblich sein werden. Folglich müssen bei moderaten Kartenpreisen schon ganz schöne Mengen an Anglern diesen Paylake besuchen, was seiner Qualität nicht besonders dienlich sein sollte. Discounter Prinzip. Oder man bietet einen sehr gehobenen Standard, mit entsprechend geschmalzenen Preisen. Boutiquen Prinzip.

Aber egal was man macht, halte ich es für sehr fraglich, dass man da in absehbarer Zeit wenigstens eine schwarze Null bilanzieren kann. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es wahrscheinlich noch schwerer sein wird, an eine entsprechende Liegenschaft zu gelangen, die möglichst nicht meilenweit im Niemandsland liegt.

Ganz ehrlich, wäre ich Bänker gäbs von mir keinen Kredit dafür.


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Also erstmal vielen Dank für Auskunft Ronram. Ich weiß, dass es nicht erlaubt ist Links im Forum zu posten daher verweise ich so auf den "CC-Lake" vom Betreiber der Seite Carp-Corner. Der See liegt in RLP und ich habe den Eindruck, es handelt sich dabei um einen ertragsorientierten See in Pachtverhältnissen oder Eigentumsverhältnissen. Es wird also vermutlich in anderen Bundesländern möglich sein.



Mit dem Fischereirecht in RLP kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.

 Aber grundlegend sollte ja jemand, der mit einem Gewässer gewinnmaximierende Ziele verfolgt weitestgehend frei sein
 - in der Preisgestaltung
 - in der Menge der Kartenausgabe
 Andernfalls wird der Umsatz zwangsläufig gedeckelt.

 Und es ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass der Gewässerbetreiber mit Kosten konfrontiert wird.
 Fixe, so wie variable Kosten.
 Hinzukommen implizite Kosten (z.B. Opportunitätskosten der Zeit) und Unsicherheit (Nachfrageschwankungen, Fischkrankheiten, Recht und Behörden,..).
 Das sollte man ja im Idealfall durch seinen Umsatz mindestens kompensieren können...und noch besser, ein wenig Gewinn erwirtschaften.

 In NRW jedenfalls mischt der Staat ordentlich mit:
http://www.lanuv.nrw.de/fileadmin/lanuv/agrar/tierschutz/pdf/Betriebshinweise_Angelteiche.pdf


----------



## TrevorMcCox (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> in BW werden die Zielfinger Seen von einem privaten Besitzer (Pächter) als Angelsee für jederman betrieben. Die Kartenpreise regelt der Markt und nicht das Gesetz.



§16 Landesfischereigesetz NRW: Voraussetzung für die Erteilung von Genehmigungen

(3) Durch Auflagen ist ferner sicherzustellen, daß der Pächter Fischereierlaubnisverträge in angemessener Zahl abschließt, wobei keine Gegenleistung gefordert werden darf, die in einem Mißverhältnis zum Verkehrswert des übertragenen Rechts steht.


Bedeutet das nicht mehr oder weniger, dass ich nicht einfach Mondpreise verlangen kann?


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> §16 Landesfischereigesetz NRW: Voraussetzung für die Erteilung von Genehmigungen
> 
> (3) Durch Auflagen ist ferner sicherzustellen, daß der Pächter Fischereierlaubnisverträge in angemessener Zahl abschließt, wobei keine Gegenleistung gefordert werden darf, die in einem Mißverhältnis zum Verkehrswert des übertragenen Rechts steht.
> 
> ...



Ganz genau das bedeutet es in NRW, wenn du Pächter eines Gewässers bist.
Ziel des LFischG NRW ist es einer möglichst breiten Masse das Angeln zu ermöglichen.
Nur als Eigentümer eines (Privat-)Gewässers kannst du dir die eine oder andere (im Falle des Privatgewässers auch etwas mehr) Freiheit gönnen.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

OK. So oder ähnlich werden sich die Fischereigesetze der restlichen Bundesländer auch gestalten, nehme ich jedenfalls an.

Das erklärt dann auch warum in unseren Nachbarländer, Reiseveranstalter wie Fishermanholidays, ein paar Tage Karpfenangeln an privat geführten Seen für mehrere Hunderte Euros anbieten können und sich so etwas noch nicht in Deutschland etabliert hat. Ich habe nichts gegen diese "Paylakes". Wenn sie vernünftig gepflegt sind und die Preise in Ordnung sind, warum nicht? Wäre doch schön in Deutschland so ein Modell zusätzlich zu haben. Vielen bleiben die Gewässer in Vereinshand verwehrt, weil es keine Gastkarten gibt und sich der Beitritt für wenige Angeltage im Jahr nicht lohnt.


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Den Mehrwert deiner Anlage solltes du aber schon darstellen können. Zum Beispiel Parkplatz, ggf. sogar abgeschlossen, Sanitäre Einrichtungen, befestigte Angelplätze, Müllbehälter inklusive regelmäßiger Abfuhr und eben einen über das übliche Maß gehenden Besatz. Dann kannst du auch entsprechende Preise verlangen.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> OK. So oder ähnlich werden sich die Fischereigesetze der restlichen Bundesländer auch gestalten, nehme ich jedenfalls an.
> 
> Das erklärt dann auch warum in unseren Nachbarländer, Reiseveranstalter wie Fishermanholidays, ein paar Tage Karpfenangeln an privat geführten Seen für mehrere Hunderte Euros anbieten können und sich so etwas noch nicht in Deutschland etabliert hat. Ich habe nichts gegen diese "Paylakes". Wenn sie vernünftig gepflegt sind und die Preise in Ordnung sind, warum nicht? Wäre doch schön in Deutschland so ein Modell zusätzlich zu haben. Vielen bleiben die Gewässer in Vereinshand verwehrt, weil es keine Gastkarten gibt und sich der Beitritt für wenige Angeltage im Jahr nicht lohnt.




 Ich hatte mich vor Jahren mal mit dem Thema etwas beschäftigt als der Hype mit den Carpodroms usw. los ging. Da hier aber released werden msste - war dieses Konzept nat. nichts für Deutschland.

 Mit einem kommerziell geführten Gewässer könnte das in D klappen. Entweder ein Put & Take oder halt sowas wie ein nat. Gewässer wie es Angelvereine bewirtschaften.

 Ob das Sinn macht? Ich weiss es nicht....


----------



## jkc (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> ...
> Das erklärt dann auch warum in unseren Nachbarländer, Reiseveranstalter wie Fishermanholidays, ein paar Tage Karpfenangeln an privat geführten Seen für mehrere Hunderte Euros anbieten können und sich so etwas noch nicht in Deutschland etabliert hat...



Hi, ansatzweise hat es sowas auch schon (gegeben?) Dachswaldsee bei Lahr, z.B. nur ist man da inzwischen aufmerksamer geworden.
 Diese Anlagen, sind ja aber alle nicht darauf ausgerichtet eine nachhaltige Entnahme anzustreben sondern eindeutiger Schwerpunkt liegt (oder lag?) auf C+R.
Die ausländischen Seen sind zumeist "Puffs" mit Bestandsdichten und/oder Fischgrößen bis jenseits von gut und böse, weshalb auch die Preise gezahlt werden.

Es gibt in Deutschland aber auch noch viel mehr Anlagen, bei denen ich nicht weiß wie sie laufen (http://angelpark-tueschenbroich.de/ z.B.) aber rein mit "natürlichem" Ertrag ist eine solche Anlage wohl kaum möglich.

Bin mir aber auch immer noch nicht sicher, was Du für ein Konzept im Kopf hast.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Mal unabhängig davon was momentan rechtlich noch möglich wäre in diversen Bundesländern, ist es doch logisch, das der Aufbau eines solchen kommerziellen Gewässers sowohl mit viel Finanzkraft wie auch viel persönlichem Arbeitseinsatz verbunden sein wird.

Angesichts dessen würde ich z. B. NIE in einem Bundesland mit zuständigen grünen Ministern (wie auch NRW) so etwas auch nur andenken. 

Auch nicht in Bundesländern, wo ein grüner Minister drohen könnte.

Da ist im Ernstfall Deine Investition futsch..

Für Angler attraktive und als Investition lohnende Gewässer dieser Art laufen entweder "unterm Radar" (sprich ohne große öffentliche (Be)Werbung) in der BRD oder eben im benachbarten Ausland..


----------



## TrevorMcCox (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*



jkc schrieb:


> aber rein mit "natürlichem" Ertrag ist eine solche Anlage wohl kaum möglich.
> 
> Bin mir aber auch immer noch nicht sicher, was Du für ein Konzept im Kopf hast.



Im Prinzip stört mich die Regeldichte der meisten Forellenpuffs. Ich finde es auch nicht schön, wenn man wie ein Kleinkind aus einer anliegenden Hütte kritisch Beobachtet wird und sich nur auf einen nummerierten Angelplatz festlegen kann. 

Interessant wäre doch ein See, bei dem die Entnahme über eine Quote geregelt ist, wie in jedem Angelverein. Nehmen wir mal an es würde sich dabei um einen See von ca. 8ha handeln. Da wird es schnell eng am WE oder bei gutem Wetter. Viele Angler schätzen es aber ruhig und abgeschieden angeln zu können, ohne dass zu großartiger Interaktion mit anderen Anglern kommt. Daher wäre ein Belegplan sinnvoll.
Ein Teil der ausgegebenen Karten besitzt eine Art Reservierrecht für eine feste Anzahl an Tagen über das Jahr verteilt. Diese Karten sind logischerweise teurer. Die normalen Angelkarten haben dieses Recht nicht. Hier kann der Angler einen Tag vorher den Belegplan überprüfen und wenn noch nicht die maximale Anzahl an Anglern für den See am nächsten Tag überschritten ist, kann er sich (z.B. mit einer App oder Doodle) eintragen. Am Angelsee kurz eine Unterschrift abgeben, ob man tatsächlich gebrauch von seinem Recht gemacht hat. Ist man dann im Verlauf des Jahres nie zum Angeln gekommen, gibt es ja auch keine Kosten für den Betreiber, die durch den Angler entstanden sind und daher, z.B. einen prozentualen Betrag für die Kosten der Angelkarte rückerstattet.

Der Besatz kann sich so wie in jedem Angelverein auch nach den Entnahmen richten und wenn jemand C&R betreiben muss, weil sein Zielfisch nicht dabei war und seine Quote für den gefangenFisch schon erreicht ist, dann ist das halt so 

Der Angler spart sich mit die Arbeitsdienste, hat Gewissheit, dass nichts überlaufen ist, muss zu keinen Vereinssitzungen, kann sein Auto ggf. sicher parken etc.  Die Vorteile gibt es sicherlich und je nach Lage würde man auch genügend Angler finden. Ob sich das realistisch gestalten lassen würde hängt aber vermutlich von so vielen Faktoren ab, dass es schlicht zu riskant wäre so ein Vorhaben anzugehen.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen gefragt, ob es in Deutschland möglich ist, privat einen Angelsee kommerziell zu betreiben. "Möglich" im Sinne von Kosten und Ertrag stehen in gesundem Verhältnis.
> 
> ...



 So in der Art wird es etliche Gewässer geben.
 Das sind dann Gewässer wo Eigentümer Gastkarten verkaufen.
Dier schwebt etwas vor was z.B viele Fischer auch nebenbei betreiben, wobei Sie sich ja überlegen können was Ihnen mehr Vorteile bringt, Fischen ist aufwendiger als Gastkarten zu verkaufen.

 Aber ich denke einen Baggersee in Ballungszentren zu pachten um so durch Gastkartenverkauf Gewinne zu erzielen ist Träumerei.
 Schon die Pacht, Gewässerpflege+ geringer Besatz,  werden da schnell bei 5000 - 10 000€ oder auch mehr, im Jahr an Kosten verursachen. Wobei man dann ja auch Verantwortlich für das Gewässer ist. Also großer Zeitaufwand und viele weitere Kosten anfallen.
 Diese Kosten müsste man also durch den Verkauf von Scheinen hereinbekommen, dann erst beginnt man Geld zu verdienen.
 Wobei der Ertrag eines solchen Gewässers nicht so toll ist wie viele denken. 
 Die Anzahl der Nutzer die dort zufrieden fangen wird also sehr begrenzt sein.

 Man sagt der Markt regelt sich oft selbst...

 Nun viele Eigentümer scheinen es zu bevorzugen so ein Gewässer lieber zu verpachten.
 Teilweise bekommen sie so tausende Euros, ohne weitere Arbeit.
 Das machen die nicht ohne Grund, verschenkt wir wenig...

 Auch P&T gibt es nicht ohne Grund, so kann man halt mehr Angler zufriedenstellen, was bei einer reinen Ertragsbewirtschaftung kaum möglich wäre.
 P&T ist gar nicht so selten wie viele denken, teurer Besatzfisch ehr der Normalfall.

 Wenn man durch Kartenverkauf etwas verdienen will, muss man schon etwas ganz besonders bieten. Dann kann man sicher auch mehr Geld verlangen und trotzdem auf Besatz verzichten.(Wobei ein Verbot von C&R in Deutschland dem entgegenwirkt)
 Das mag an einzigartigen Bächen voller Äschen und Forellen gehen.
 Das muss man dann aber auch schon wieder gegen heimliche Besucher wie Schwarzangler und Kormoran verteidigen.

 Solche Hochpreisgewässer gibt es halt im Ausland.
 Dort kann Angeln und der Fang eines Fisches zum Luxus werden. Da zahlen sie dann eben auch mal hunderte € für eine Tageskarte, um unvergessliche Erlebnisse zu genießen, aber eben nicht weil Fisch so lecker ist.


 Aber auch da kommt dann wieder die deutsche Geiz ist Geil + soziale Mentalität hinzu, in Deutschland wird wohl kaum Jemand bereit sein 100€- 300€ für eine Tageskarte zu Zahlen.
 Im Gegenteil, da hätten dann viele eher Verständnis für einen dort erwischen Schwarzangler, der sich das dort sonst nicht leisten könne dort bei den Bonzen zu Angeln.

 Wobei Du wenn du so einen Erwischt, eher nur noch zusätzliche Arbeit hast,  vielleicht bekommst du einige € Schadensersatz zu Besatzfischpreisen und er einige hundert € Strafe.
 Wobei sehr oft so etwas einfach eingestellt wird.

 Fazit:
 Ich würde es nicht versuchen.


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Für ein Gewässer, das ruhig und abgeschieden ist, wo also die Angler nur unter sich sind, wäre es doch am sinnvollsten, wenn der Gewässerbetreiber gleichzeitig auch der Grundstückseigentümer ist, sodass er entscheiden kann, wer das Grundstück betreten darf und wer nicht.

 Als Pächter dürfte das schwierig bis unmöglich werden, da man ja lediglich Inhaber des Fischereirechts ist.


 So eine Geschäftsidee würde ich aber, so wie Thomas auch schon angemerkt hat, in Deutschland für zu riskant halten.

 Die Idee finde ich aber sehr interessant!
 Unter freundlicheren rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen wäre das sicherlich eine lohnenswerte Sache...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Das grösste Risiko lautet Gutmenschen und Tierschutz D als Standort.

Als P&T Konzept war und ist nahezu alles schon da.

Die andere Variante klappt nur mit Werbe-und Publicityfreien "do it in the dark" Credo.


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Bleiben wir bei den 8 ha.

Ein Gewässer dieser Größe verträgt, wenn sich sie nicht in die Quere kommen sollen, etwa 10 - 12 Angler. Geht man von etwa 220 Angeltagen, vor allem wetterbedingt, aus kommen wir auf rund 2100 Angler im Jahr. Man muss aber damit rechnen, dass man durchschnittlich aber nur ein Drittel dieser Zahl pro Tag im Schnitt erreicht. Dann sind wir bei 700 Anglern. Wenn du jedem 30,- € für einen Tagesschein nimmst, Hast du, vor Steuern und Abgaben, 21.000,- € eingenommen. Grob geschätzt und theoretisch.

Und von dem Ertrag willst du einen See von 8 ha pachten, betreiben und es soll noch etwas übrig bleiben? - Sehr gewagt!


----------



## TrevorMcCox (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*



Andal schrieb:


> Und von dem Ertrag willst du einen See von 8 ha pachten, betreiben und es soll noch etwas übrig bleiben? - Sehr gewagt!



Vermutlich hast du da mit deiner Einschätzung recht! Was uns wieder zu einer meiner Eingangsfragen zurückbringt. Kennt jemand einen solchen See, bei dem das alles so oder ähnlich funktioniert?
Denn als Pächter kann sowas schonmal nicht funktionieren. Als Inhaber schon eher


----------



## vermesser (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Das funktioniert als Einkommen nur mit absolut gepfefferten Kartenpreisen. Bleiben wir mal bei Andals Beispiel...die 21.000 sind der Umsatz, ohne Rausrechnen der Kosten. Um ein deutsches Durchschnittseinkommen zu erzielen, musst du die Kartenpreis mutmaßlich verdreifachen...dann hast du einen Umsatz von 63.000...rechnen wir ca. 50% an Kosten, landest du damit bei deutschen Durchschnittseinkommen (http://de.statista.com/themen/293/durchschnittseinkommen/). ABER, wer zahlt 90 Euro für eine Tageskarte??? Da muss schon richtig was gehen!! Zahlreich UND Groß UND Vielfältig...selbst "nur" 60 Euro am Tag würde ich nur an absoluten Spitzen- Ausnahmegewässern bezahlen.


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Klar gibt es solche Seen. In Belgien, in Frankreich, in Italien und sogar in Österreich. Allerdings nehmen die auch alle mehr als 30,- € am Tag, denn es muss sich ja rechnen.

In Deutschland ist das sowohl preislich als auch hieb- und stichfest rechtlich praktisch nicht darstellbar. Dazu sind die deutschen Angler in Deutschland zu knickerig und die Bestimmungen zu bescheiden.


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*



vermesser schrieb:


> (..) Da muss schon richtig was gehen!! Zahlreich UND Groß UND Vielfältig...(...)



Oh ja...und wenn dann die Angler den Fisch entnehmen, ist man ganz schnell an einem Punkt angelangt, an dem die variablen Kosten pro Angler in Form von Fischneubesatz den Preis, den der Angler bezahlt, übersteigen.

 Preis < variable Kosten ist uncool


----------



## jkc (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Hi, gerade mal bei den Müritzfischern geschaut, Tageskartenpreise bis 70€.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*



ronram schrieb:


> Oh ja...und wenn dann die Angler den Fisch entnehmen, ist man ganz schnell an einem Punkt angelangt, an dem die variablen Kosten pro Angler in Form von Fischneubesatz den Preis, den der Angler bezahlt, übersteigen.



Und die Preise, mit denen Großfischbesatz zu Buche schlägt, kann man durchaus als sehr nennenswert bezeichnen. Von der Fragwürdigkeit solcher Großfischtransfers einmal nicht gesprochen.


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*



Andal schrieb:


> Und die Preise, mit denen Großfischbesatz zu Buche schlägt, kann man durchaus als sehr nennenswert bezeichnen. (...)



Im Ausland, wo das Zurücksetzen ggf. Pflicht ist, kann jeder € Fischbesatz sehr viel mehr Einnahmen generieren, als an einem deutschen Gewässer.
 Da bringt der 1000€ Besatzdickfisch (nur als Beispiel) viele Jahre lang schöne Erträge.
 Hier eventuell nur den einer einzigen Tageskarte. |wavey:


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Tja... da schon. Aber Deutschland ist eben kein Ausland, auch wenn es einem bisweilen sehr fremd vorkommt! #h


----------



## gründler (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Ich mach das jetzt nen paar Jahrzehnte,ich gebe dem TE nen tipp: Lass es sein wenn du keine guten Nerven hast und wenn du kein* Alphatier* bist.

Ich höre so oft.... ja morgens um See rumfahren Geld kassieren und nen guten tag haben = Ne ne..... es ist ein 24/7 365 tage fulltime Job.
Von Gesetzen und dem Tierschutz fange ich jetzt nicht mal an weil das bricht vielen "Neueinsteigern" das Genick wenn man nicht "fit" damit ist.


Dann brauchst du noch 1-2-3 Lehrgänge die das Land verlangt usw usw usw.
|wavey:


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*



ronram schrieb:


> Im Ausland, wo das Zurücksetzen ggf. Pflicht ist, kann jeder € Fischbesatz sehr viel mehr Einnahmen generieren, als an einem deutschen Gewässer.
> Da bringt der 1000€ Besatzdickfisch (nur als Beispiel) viele Jahre lang schöne Erträge.
> Hier eventuell nur den einer einzigen Tageskarte. |wavey:


 
 Ne noch viel besser.
 Da kann es sich sogar rechnen Geld in Renaturierung, Wiedereinbürgerung und Erhalt von seltenen Fischarten zu stecken.
 Kann man z.B beim Lachs und vielen anderen Arten finden.

 Dann ist es eben teuer mal auf Störe oder Andere zu angeln
,was dem Erhalt dann auch einen finanziellen Anreiz bringt.
 Dann ist die Art für Menschen Wertvoll und sie werden versuchen den Schutz auch selbst zu sichern.
 Bei uns würde man den Fang verbieten und dann erwarten das sich alle daran halten und dann hoffen das alles Gut wird.

 Deutschland steht nicht ohne Grund so schlecht beim Erhalt der Wanderfische da.
 Für Naturerhalt braucht es Menschen die sich auch einsetzen, Gesetze sind lediglich Vorsätze auf Papier wenn diese Menschen fehlen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Die Diskussion ist gut.
Vielleicht kann da der Eine oder Andere rauslesen, was Angelvereine in der Kalkulation leisten müssen.
Pacht, Unterhalt, eventuell Besatz und Steuern. Und alles möglichst für kleines Geld.


----------



## Sneep (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Hallo,

solch ein Gewässer macht Sinn für eine Fischzucht. Das ist dann ein weiterer Vertriebskanal für die Produktion der Zucht. Da kann man Fische nutzen, die zu viel produziert wurden oder nicht abgenommen wurden. Für jemanden der Fische zukaufen muss, wird sich das nie rechnen, es sei denn, man findet eine Marktlücke.Davon gibt es aber nicht mehr viele.
Ich sehe keinerlei Chancen für ein normales Gewässer mit heimischen Fischbestand.
Rechne doch nur einmal, wie viele Karten du verkaufen musst, nur um für dich ein Gehalt zu erwirtschaften. Dann ist das ein Saisongeschäft. Im Winter wird es wohl nicht besonders laufen.
Du musst zudem Reserven haben, um einen verregneten Sommer zu überleben.

SneeP


----------



## Oldschoool (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Ist der Osterfeldsee in Beverungen nicht so ein Modell ?


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Hi, Osterfeldsee ist oder war doch auch so ein C+R-Puff? Oder nicht?

Edit: Mit über 500-1200kg Karpfen auf ca.15ha findet mit Sicherheit die Angelei jenseits der natürlichen Produktivität statt, das ist für mich dann ein Puff.
http://www.osterfeldsee.de/2016/04/29/neuer-fischbesatz-fur-den-osterfeldsee/#more-562


http://www.osterfeldsee.de/gastkarte/

...(Fangmaß nur zwischen 35und 40 cm) = C+R-Puff

Grüße JK


----------



## Frame (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kommerzielles Betreiben eines Angelsees*

Als ich noch jung war und von Lottogewinnen träumte schwebte mir da immer so ein Kombi vor aus Angelsee mit Badebereich und Seerestaurant.
So was ähnliches wie z. B. Eiswoog in Ramsen nur ohne Hotel, aber mit guter Gastronomie und Ambiente.

(Kein sehr gutes Beispiel weil Teil eines Familienbesitzes, daher keine Pacht oder Kaufpreis fällig und es gibt mit Sicherheit Kapitalpolster im Hintergrund...
Die gute Gräfin und Freifrau hat aber auch mal relativ klein angefangen vor ca. 20 Jahren und wohl ettliches renoviert bis es zum Hotel und Tagungstätte wurde. Sie hatte wohl sicher auch wenig Finanzierungsschwierigkeiten wegen Titel usw... 
Der See hat glaub 7 ha und Flyfishing only wenn es noch so ist.  (Verpachtete?) Forellenzucht direkt überm Einlauf, somit Nachschub fürs  Restaurant geklärt. Excellente Lage.
K. A., aus eher persönlichen Gründen war ich schon lange nicht mehr dort. Wer will google sich das selbst.)

Zurück zur Realität:

Machbar ist das mit Kapital und guter Location. 
Das Geld käme dann (in meiner Vision) vom Restaurant fast ausschließlich.
Die Fischerei wäre eher Liebhaberei wie der Fiskus das gerne nennt, jedoch hocheilig .

Wundert mich wirklich, dass noch niemand solch einen Vorschlag ins Spiel gebracht hat.
Gibts hier nicht sogar Köche an Board|kopfkrat|rolleyes#h


----------

